# Whats the best Low Light Plants for under a 20 Gallon Tank??



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

So Ive got some plants in my 15 gal guppy tank, but Ive started a 10 gal breeder tank and I want to stock it with live plants. It has what I believe is a 15 watt 4 inch long red bulb in the hood right now. It puts off very very little light. I was thinking about upgrading to a bigger light but the highest I could find is a 25 watt, which is also very low. What plants would you recommend that need little light to grow?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Instead of me typing out a bunch of names, here you go:

Very Low Light Plants

Low Light Plants

There may be a few more out there.


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

Mostly anubis ha, I was thinking about getting some, but that would go in the 50 gal that has a hood.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Well, there is also...Wisteria, Vals, Swords, Java Fern or moss, crypts...


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

Looked at some plants, I think I want to try Subwassertang and Baby Tears.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

I recomend Java Fern. It will grow under almost any light conditions. Stay away for Sag or Val, they need good light.


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

I actually was at a garage sale today and picked up another 10 gallon with a lid, filter, heater and hood for $5. So I'm taking the hood off it and putting it on the 10 gallon I already have setup, so I can get any plant now.


----------

